# Dog Food for EPI



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

My dog has borderline EPI. He is currently fed Orejin Fish. Do you think that this is too rich for him, or should I switch to something like **** Van Patten's Fish and Potato Allergy Formula?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max has EPI, I`ve been feeding him TOW Wetlands, along with his enzymes, been year and a half now, he does very well on it, maintains his weight and his coat looks good, I tried the Bison, but it has more fat content in it and he did not do that well


----------



## bgross88 (Jan 14, 2007)

my 3 yr old was diagnosed with severe EPI about 7 weeks ago. She has always been fed Innova-EVO. I switch between the red meat and the turkey/chicken. Since starting her on enzymes, she has gained 12lbs!  That is not a misprint...12 pounds. I went from being ready to give up on her, to having my dog back. Highly recommend the EVO, but every dog is different. It is fairly high in fat content, and some EPI dogs have issues with that.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Charger, you can try what I do, which is a mix. Elsa has never had a test come back for EPI or borderline EPI, but I'm convinced she's right on the cusp and also has a combo of what we think are some allergies (never done a test, but by elimination definite chicken/turkey and probable fish). 

I think that a lot of the "good" foods are way to rich for an EPI dog...ie Orijen, EVO etc. However, I really like what those foods offer. How we "manage" her is about 1/8 teaspoon of Prozyme AM & PM (since your's is confimed borderline EPI, you'd probably want to up that). About 3/4 cup of Natural Balance (Van Patten) Venison & Sweet Potato and 1/2 cup of EVO Red. 

This diet has worked WONDERS on Elsa. She went from propetual soft, nasty poos to teeny little hard things. Don't get me wrong, they aren't all perfect, but the last 6 months has been wonderful. She did have a spell of diarreha 2 weeks ago, but she's back to normal so I'm thinking that she got into something she shouldn't have eaten. 

So, since you're already feeding Orijen, you might want to try cutting that back a little and mixing in the NB Fish and trying what I do. I'm really a fan of this method because I'm a food Nazi, so she's getting a food designed for EPI and allergy dogs, but still gets that extra "oompf" of a truley fabulous food.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My EPI girl has never ever been able to tolerate a rich diet or one that's high in fat/protein. She maintains beautifully on kirkland lamb/rice (and enzymes of course). She was not borderline, tested pretty high, and also gained back over 10 lbs from initial diagnosis to proper weight. Gaining back 10, 15 lbs for a GSD diagnosed with EPI is pretty common if you frequent the EPI forum.

Different dogs will do well on different foods, but mine in particular did ok on NB duck/potatoe, but it was a constant struggle to keep weight on her.


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

He doesn't have any weight loss, even before giving him the enzymes. If anything he could lose a few pounds. His coat is good, full of energy,and normal colored stools, but the vet tested him as borderline EPI. Loose stools, gas, eating weird things, always hungry. 
Maybe I should continue the enzymes and switch from Orijen to **** Van Patten L.I.D Fish for the lower fat?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely continue with the enzymens.

I tell ya, try the mix...I swear by it......


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My current dog with EPI and my past dog with EPI did not do well on high fat/protein foods. I found the higher the fat/protein went, I had to adjust enzymes substantially and even then was not great results. I have been feeding Chicken Soup for several years now with minimal enzyme supplements and good results.

I guess its trial and error to see what works best for each dog.


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Absolutely continue with the enzymens.
> 
> I tell ya, try the mix...I swear by it......


I'm mixing the orejin fish and **** van patten fish right now, I tried red meat for him and chicken but that was a messy affair.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If you think the mix is working for him (are his poops getting firmer), then I'd just try doing that. I've found you'll need more of the NB than the "richer" food.

Dogs are so funny with their food quirks..........fish.......red meat......chicken. We tell Elsa that she's a man at heart since red meat of any kind seems to be the ONLY thing that isn't a messy affair for her.


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been mixing pumpkin in, so it's either that, or the food, or the enzymes. Not sure I would call them firm but at least they're formed.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

With pancreatin enzymes i have fed NB sweet potato and fish for a year and a half with great results. Last month i started adding Evo's herring and salmon formula to the mix with decent results and no problems so far.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Of all the GSD's I have raised & owned or rescured I have never had one with EPI. I have always used PROZYME Enzymes with all of them. 

What brand of Enzymes are all of you using. Brand names and where do you get them. 

Thanks, MikeB


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

MikeB06 said:


> Of all the GSD's I have raised & owned or rescured I have never had one with EPI. I have always used PROZYME Enzymes with all of them.
> 
> What brand of Enzymes are all of you using. Brand names and where do you get them.
> 
> Thanks, MikeB


Just wondering, if you are feeding enzymes to all the dogs, how do you know if one of them has EPI? While some EPI dogs seem to require additional care, my girl maintains very well on simply the enzymes and the right food for her. You would never know she was an EPI dog now.

To answer your question, I feed pancreatin, the 6x dose, from here: ENZYME DIANE - Pancreatin ORDERS: USA


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

MikeB06 said:


> Of all the GSD's I have raised & owned or rescured I have never had one with EPI. I have always used PROZYME Enzymes with all of them.
> 
> What brand of Enzymes are all of you using. Brand names and where do you get them.
> 
> Thanks, MikeB


i`m using Viokase, 1 1/4 teaspoons per meal


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

MikeB06 said:


> Of all the GSD's I have raised & owned or rescured I have never had one with EPI. I have always used PROZYME Enzymes with all of them.
> 
> What brand of Enzymes are all of you using. Brand names and where do you get them.
> 
> Thanks, MikeB


I also have been using Pancreatin 6X from EnzymeDiane.com for 1 1/2 years.


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

MikeB06 said:


> Of all the GSD's I have raised & owned or rescured I have never had one with EPI. I have always used PROZYME Enzymes with all of them.
> 
> What brand of Enzymes are all of you using. Brand names and where do you get them.
> 
> Thanks, MikeB


I'm using pancrease-v powder from the vet. Before that I was using Can-addase also from the vet. I'll probably go back to the Can-addase it's cheaper and seems to work better. Though the powders don't seem to do much, still somewhat loose stools, and still goes through the motions of defecating with nothing coming out at other times.


----------

